# "All the aires" Spain & Portugal - new book



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had a flyer from Vicarious advising that the new book will be published early next month. Here's the link to the pre-order

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Preorder-Aires-Spain-and-Portugal.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I had one as well.

cabby


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Received the new book this morning, it comes with 2 copies of the map and is slightly thicker than the 1st edition that I already have.

Not really had much chance to look at it yet, but there is definitely an increase in the Spanish section to 204 locations, and an increase in the Portuguese section to 82 locations.

I've only briefly viewed it, but I couldn't find any Barragems listed (unless they are mixed in with the Aires).


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine has just arrived as well 
Waiting on new ACSI book now..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tonka said:


> Mine has just arrived as well
> Waiting on new ACSI book now..


ditto! 8)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I forgot to pre order ours and the pre order is now shut  
Never mind, I'll wait and see where we go for our travels  
Can't afford the extra £1 :wink:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

tonka said:


> Mine has just arrived as well


Mine's on it's way.



tonka said:


> Waiting on new ACSI book now..


To be despatched in time for Christmas - don't know why they don't issue it earlier in the year.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We also used to use the various "All the Aires" books - but we have now switched to just the "Camperstop Europe" one instead.

We have consistently found it to be better, more comprehensive, kept more up to date, more accurate in descriptions; and covers all the main parts of Europe in one go.

As someone who has used both very extensively all over Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium and Germany for the past few years now, I personally would suggest it is worth considering the Camperstop book instead. 
We have just today got back to home in Spain from our latest 7 week chug around bits of France, Belgium, Holland and Germany, and we've yet again found it to be extremely useful in all of those countries.

Amazon do it, and I think Vicarious do it too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camperstop-europe-2013-druk-motorhomeguide/dp/9076080313


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Friends of ours were recently praising the Camperstop Book as the best thing since sliced bread, but when they showed us the Spanish section I was disappointed. It wasn't very big and I immediately told them to cross out 4 places which had been shut for over 18 months.
The websites are by far the most up to date, but I like a hard copy too and will probably get the new Spain and Portugal aires book.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Must agree with you NOMAD we have been using camperstop for the last 3 years and it is the best we have found, tried all the others in the last 10 years. With the downloads into your sat nav it makes traveling in Europe so easy. put in no tolls and the download as we did last year and spent 7 weeks in France and never spent a euro on tolls or site rents


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Must agree with you NOMAD we have been using camperstop for the last 3 years and it is the best we have found, tried all the others in the last 10 years. With the downloads into your sat nav it makes traveling in Europe so easy. put in no tolls and the download as we did last year and spent 7 weeks in France and never spent a euro on tolls or site rents


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

McGeemobile said:


> Friends of ours were recently praising the Camperstop Book .... I immediately told them to cross out 4 places which had been shut for over 18 months.
> The websites are by far the most up to date,


Almost any information book is bound to be out-of-date before a single copy is sold. However, the latest Spanish aires book has been extensively and personally researched this year (according to the advertising blurb), so it should be less out-of-date than some!

Websites should be the most up to date, but I also prefer to have something to hold in my hand and play with (no innuendos, please).

Hopefully, Santa Claus will be leaving this book (along with an ACSI card) in my stocking shortly - Gordon


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Ian n susy, what's a Bargarem? Any particular reason that there are 2 maps enclosed? Received ours today and its a bit offputting reading the warnings on AP7 and Barcelona. ITs our first real trip in the van to winter in spain. Travelled round Europe in van but never Spain so a bit wary. Chris


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

chrisgog said:


> Ian n susy, what's a Bargarem? Any particular reason that there are 2 maps enclosed? Received ours today and its a bit offputting reading the warnings on AP7 and Barcelona. ITs our first real trip in the van to winter in spain. Travelled round Europe in van but never Spain so a bit wary. Chris


Hi,

Brief info can be found here http://www.all-the-aires.com/portugal_barragems.shtml


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Ian n susy, what's a Bargarem? Any particular reason that there are 2 maps enclosed? Received ours today and its a bit offputting reading the warnings on AP7 and Barcelona. ITs our first real trip in the van to winter in spain. Travelled round Europe in van but never Spain so a bit wary. Chris


I thought it was just me that got 2 maps, there must be some people out there without a map


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*All the Aires Spain and Portugal*

Anyone know why this thread has been closed and I can't add to it? :roll: :? (I mean the previous/existing thread)

Anyway- I think Vicarious has one a great job with its design. VERY easy to read and interpret.

I have 2 maps as well but this allows me to scribble "favourites" or "possibles" on one and keep the other open at the LPG page.

A very good resource.

But why is thread closed?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I also don't know why the thread has been closed.

I just went there to do a reply to a previous poster, to reassure him that travelling down the AP7 motorway around Barcelona is totally safe, just so long as in the incredibly INCREDIBLY unlikely event that someone in another car ever tried to flag you down, you just keep on driving.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Who can close it apart from the admin ???
and why ?

You can still read it and at the bottom of page 2 is and advert, above the advert it stated "members dont seen the advert below"..
I can see it so am I not a member ??

Confusedalot.com


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> Who can close it apart from the admin ???
> and why ?
> 
> You can still read it and at the bottom of page 2 is and advert, above the advert it stated "members dont seen the advert below"..
> ...


A little early for the new Admin.
Maybe Santas little helpers :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Closing that other thread seems very odd indeed.

Perhaps there is a glitch of some sort? Can't think what though.

I wasn't involved in it but I think someone who was should start another thread asking, politely, why it was closed or what happened.

If it was deliberately closed then I think we should know why.

I don't like to see threads being closed even if a post breaches the rules, which I can't see in this case, just the offending post can be removed.

An explanation would be reassuring, Alan.


site helper note - apologies for closure of previous thread - error when removing duplicate post. Threads merged now.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In reference to the 2 maps supplied.
Earlier in the year I did mail a complaint to Vicarious as to the poor quality paper the French map was printed on, I got an immediate response from them with an apology and the offer to send out a free replacement which they did, very pleased.
They explained that the quality was in line with the cost (obviously) and in order for them to offer them at an affordable (and discounted if bought at time of book) price. They said they intended to supply 2 maps to allow longer use of the facility.
I would have thought a better quality paper was the answer but suppose they had already committed to printers.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*congrats to Mel and Chris at Vicarious books*

well done you 2
it seems that Spain and Portugal are really developing the aires network.....somewhat differently to France and Germany with private players as well as local councils 
its good to see loads of motorhomers contributing to the guide with a spirit of self-help and sharing
keep up the good work

And dont sell out to a foreign multi-national or we will all come and get you

andy and sue ( under canvas in Ushuaia....)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Vicarious Books are to my mind, the best general Motorhome printed guide to Aires. I have looked at and used (and paid for) some of the other books available on Aires. Even allowing for the French books having greater content, I found them less user friendly. I also use the TomToms Points of interest on Aires, which we found great when arriving at an Aire we were not happy with, by looking up the next nearest Aire on their list.
However, Aires are developing so quickly in both France and Spain where we travelled this summer that we saw several that were not published and passed them on.

Alan


----------

